# Tampi más de 4.000 y nadie se dio cuenta



## Antpax

Hola Tampi:

Más de 4.000 ya y ninguno nos dimos cuenta, que vergüenza . Me temo que tendrás que conformar conmigo, que soy bastante soso para este tipo de cosas.

Bueno, al tajo, muchas felicidades, corazón, 4.000 abrazos y felicitaciones. 

Para seguir con la costumbre aporto unas cervecitas de tu tierra y otras de la mía. El tequila y otros licores los dejo para los expertos. 

Un abrazo

Antie


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades Tampi. Como Ant, 4.000 abrazos uno detrás de otro. Yo pongo unos futbolines que hay que hacer bajar las birras.


----------



## polli

Por Dios Tampi!!!!
y yo tampoco me había dado cuenta
Felicitaciones, amiga y que vengan muchos más!!!
Empecemos a brindar con las cervecitas y por qué no con un
vinito

Besos!!

Pau


----------



## SDLX Master

*Betty querida, congratz por los 4k!!! Y que vengan muchísimos más.  Un besote!!! *​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tus 4,000 aportaciones.*
* Enhorabuena comadrita.*

* Un abrazo,* 
​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Antpax said:


> Hola Tampi:
> 
> Más de 4.000 ya y ninguno nos dimos cuenta, que vergüenza . Me temo que tendrás que conformar conmigo, que soy bastante soso para este tipo de cosas.
> 
> Bueno, al tajo, muchas felicidades, corazón, 4.000 abrazos y felicitaciones.
> 
> Para seguir con la costumbre aporto unas cervecitas de tu tierra y otras de la mía. El tequila y otros licores los dejo para los expertos.
> 
> Un abrazo
> 
> Antie


 
Hormiguita ¡Muchas gracias!  Pero ¿Cómo está eso de "soso"? Si eres encantador y simpático .

Es un detalle precioso que estando tan ocupado ayudando a todos por aquí te fijaras en mi marcador .

¡Ah! No soy experta en bebidas , lo que caiga me parece excelente .

Un abrazotote,
Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas felicidades Tampi. Como Ant, 4.000 abrazos uno detrás de otro. Yo pongo unos futbolines que hay que hacer bajar las birras.


 
¡Hola RIU! 

La idea de los 4,000 abrazos me gusta mucho  así que ahora me cumplen .
Me encanta el asunto de los futbolines (por acá les decimos "futbolitos"), soy pésima jugando pero puedo retar al que pierda más veces para que no sufra mi amor propio o hacer equipo con el que juegue mejor .

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *Antpax*
> 
> 
> Hola Tampi:
> 
> Más de 4.000 ya y ninguno nos dimos cuenta, que vergüenza .



Pues de vergüenza nada que yo no me pude enterar porque estaba incomunicada en los bosques cual vulgar Caperucita Roja.

Tampi, preciosa, que es que no tengo tiempo de ponerme al día!

Cuatro mil felicidades y un abrazo muy fuerte de tu amiga la despistada

Ale


----------



## Tampiqueña

polli said:


> Por Dios Tampi!!!!
> y yo tampoco me había dado cuenta
> Felicitaciones, amiga y que vengan muchos más!!!
> Empecemos a brindar con las cervecitas y por qué no con un
> vinito
> 
> Besos!!
> 
> Pau


 
¡Pau! No te preocupes por el olvido, lo que me tiene intrigada es... ¿Por qué dejaste a Patrick en la casa?  ¡Los malditos celos! ¿verdad? 

Gracias por todo Pau, por los chistes, las pláticas tan interesantes, la confianza, la solidaridad y por encima de todo, por tu amistad que es muy valiosa para mí.

¡Besos y abrazos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

SDLX Master said:


> *Betty querida, congratz por los 4k!!! Y que vengan muchísimos más.  Un besote!!! *​


 
Muchas gracias Roger, esos 4,000 han sido más preguntas que respuestas , pero siempre que puedo procuro corresponder a toda la ayuda que ustedes me han dado generosa y amablemente.

Un besote para ti también


----------



## Tampiqueña

Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades por tus 4,000 aportaciones.*​
> *Enhorabuena comadrita.*​
> *Un abrazo,* ​
> ​


 
¡Comadrita! 

Hasta pena me da que me felicites después de toda la lata que te doy con mis consultas , muchas gracias, eres una maravilla (además de ser la reina de los links ). 

Gracias también por las flores (y por la foto de los parientes de Ginita ¡Me fascinó! ).

Un abrazo muy grande


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> Pues de vergüenza nada que yo no me pude enterar porque estaba incomunicada en los bosques cual vulgar Caperucita Roja.
> 
> Tampi, preciosa, que es que no tengo tiempo de ponerme al día!
> 
> Cuatro mil felicidades y un abrazo muy fuerte de tu amiga la despistada
> 
> Ale


 
Es muy cierto Ale, tú eres la única que no va a sentir el látigo de mi rencor que no conoce límites  Ni yo me había fijado en mi número de posts  así que no me puedo poner con exigencias.

Lo que realmente me da gusto es que estés aquí de nuevo, te extrañaba un montón.

Muchos abrazos 

Beatriz

P.D. Me debes el chiste para el próximo postiversario , apenas regresas y no puedo empezar con demandas .


----------



## Fernita

*Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Betty!!!!!*
*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES!!!!!*

*¡Por los clavos de Cristo y la SC!*
*Menos mal que no llego tarde a esta merecida celebración.*
*Con todo mi cariño y admiración de siempre,*
*Fer.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Fernita said:


> *Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Betty!!!!!*
> *¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES!!!!!*
> 
> *¡Por los clavos de Cristo y la SC!*
> *Menos mal que no llego tarde a esta merecida celebración.*
> *Con todo mi cariño y admiración de siempre,*
> *Fer.*


 
Queridísima Fernita:

Llevábamos tiempo sin vernos , ahora todos parecemos andar siempre a las carreras y no coincidimos como antes. Razón de más para estar alegre por verte y tener un pretexto para darte un abrazote .

Muchísimas gracias por venir a felicitarme Fernita .

Cuentas con mi cariño también (junto con una enorme admiración).

Tampi


----------



## alexacohen

Tampiqueña said:


> P.D. Me debes el chiste



Chiste regalo postiversario para la Tampiqueña:

 A pirate walked into a bar and the bartender said:

- "Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened? You look terrible." 

- "What do you mean?" said the pirate, "I feel fine." 

- "What about the wooden leg?", said the bartender, "You didn't have that before."

- "Well, we were in a battle and I got hit with a cannon ball, but I'm fine now."  

- "Well, OK, but what about that hook? What happened to your hand?"  

- "We were in another battle. I boarded a ship and got into a sword fight. My hand was cut off. I got fitted with a hook. I'm fine, really." 

- "What about that eye patch?"  

- "Oh, one day we were at sea and a flock of birds flew over. I looked up and one of them shit in my eye."  

- "You're kidding," said the bartender, "you lost an eye just from bird shit." 

- "It was my first day with the hook"


----------



## silvia fernanda

*♪♫♪♫♪ Muchas felicidades  y miles de abrazos ♪♫♪♫♪*
*querida Betty*
​


----------



## krolaina

Cervecitas y chistes...¿pero qué pasó con el ron? Al final no me quedó muy claro...

Muchos besos Bea, con tanta carrerilla ni podíamos imaginar que andabas por el 4!.

Hey, another one!

- I can turn you into a Red Indian. 
- How? 
- See? I told you! How!

Vale, vale, se lo dejo a la experta...

ENHORABUENA DARLING!. See you 'round...there.


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> Chiste regalo postiversario para la Tampiqueña:
> 
> A pirate walked into a bar and the bartender said:
> 
> - "Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened? You look terrible."
> 
> - "What do you mean?" said the pirate, "I feel fine."
> 
> - "What about the wooden leg?", said the bartender, "You didn't have that before."
> 
> - "Well, we were in a battle and I got hit with a cannon ball, but I'm fine now."
> 
> - "Well, OK, but what about that hook? What happened to your hand?"
> 
> - "We were in another battle. I boarded a ship and got into a sword fight. My hand was cut off. I got fitted with a hook. I'm fine, really."
> 
> - "What about that eye patch?"
> 
> - "Oh, one day we were at sea and a flock of birds flew over. I looked up and one of them shit in my eye."
> 
> - "You're kidding," said the bartender, "you lost an eye just from bird shit."
> 
> - "It was my first day with the hook"


 
 ¡Gracias Ale! 

P.D. Eres lo máximo


----------



## Tampiqueña

silvia fernanda said:


> *♪♫♪♫♪ Muchas felicidades y miles de abrazos ♪♫♪♫♪*
> *querida Betty*
> 
> ​


 
Muchas gracias Sil, una de las cosas que más me gusta del foro es la oportunidad de convivir con personas tan inteligentes, creativas y amables como tú. ¡Ah! Y me encantan los retos que plantean tus consultas y tu estilo para traducir .

Un abrazo grandote,
Betty


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> Cervecitas y chistes...¿pero qué pasó con el ron? Al final no me quedó muy claro...
> 
> Muchos besos Bea, con tanta carrerilla ni podíamos imaginar que andabas por el 4!.
> 
> Hey, another one!
> 
> - I can turn you into a Red Indian.
> - How?
> - See? I told you! How!
> 
> Vale, vale, se lo dejo a la experta...
> 
> ENHORABUENA DARLING!. See you 'round...there.


 
¡Hola Carol preciosa! 

Jajajajajaja no sabía que también tenías talento para los chistes .
Me tienen sentada en la computadora riéndome sola, en mi casa van a pensar que me va a dar algo .

Muchas gracias por venir a felicitarme, cualquier pretexto es bueno para ver a mis personas favoritas del foro.

Un abrazote grandote


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias Betty,
por tu elogios inmerecidos.
Un beso


----------



## GamblingCamel

congrats TAMPI !!
to celebrate here's some candy a piece of cake raspberries strawberries 
ice cream and a pastry


----------



## bibliolept

Un poco tarde pero no menos sincero: ¡Felicidades!

Espero verte aquí por lo menos hasta que llegues a los 40,000.


----------



## Tampiqueña

GamblingCamel said:


> congrats TAMPI !!
> to celebrate here's some candy a piece of cake raspberries strawberries
> ice cream and a pastry


 

 Muchas gracias querido amigo ¡Estoy feliz con mis regalos! 
Adoro a Cary Grant, como tú bien sabes (todas sus películas son obras de arte y sus diálogos dignos de recordar ).

Un abrazo muy grande


----------



## Tampiqueña

bibliolept said:


> Un poco tarde pero no menos sincero: ¡Felicidades!
> 
> Espero verte aquí por lo menos hasta que llegues a los 40,000.


 
Uyy Biblio, para eso como decía una de mis abuelas "le suda el copete" (falta muuuucho), me conformo con encontrarme contigo de vez en cuando y poder leer tus comentarios ingeniosos impregnados de tu gran inteligencia. Eres un caso raro de sabiduría y juventud en un mismo paquete .

Un abrazo,
Tampi

P.D. Muchas gracias por felicitarme


----------



## UVA-Q

Querida Betty-lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¿Cómo que ya tan rápido 4,000????!!!!!!! 
Y yo en la nube y peleando por traducir un "$%&/%#$"&/& correo electrónico!!!!!

40,000 abrazos mi querida amiga!!!! Y mis más sinceras disculpas por no haber llegado a tiempo, ni traer un regalito, prometo intentar traerte uno en cuanto termine mi pergamino de traducción.

MUCHOS BESOS Y ABRAZOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> Querida Betty-lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¿Cómo que ya tan rápido 4,000????!!!!!!!
> Y yo en la nube y peleando por traducir un "$%&/%#$"&/& correo electrónico!!!!!
> 
> 40,000 abrazos mi querida amiga!!!! Y mis más sinceras disculpas por no haber llegado a tiempo, ni traer un regalito, prometo intentar traerte uno en cuanto termine mi pergamino de traducción.
> 
> MUCHOS BESOS Y ABRAZOS!!!!!!!


 
¡Uvita! 

Si puedo ayudarte en algo, nada más dime rana y yo brinco (que no me oiga Albertito porque me va a querer cobrar derechos de autor por la frase ). 

Sigo en lo dicho, te estoy esperando para invitarte a comer mariscos, ir al antro de perdición llamado Chetos  (por una piña colada o unas medias de seda, ahora que es un restaurant muy decente y ya no hay que comprar bebidas en la ventanita ) o para recibirte en mi casa que también es tuya.

Un abrazote y ya sabes, sólo tienes que echarme un grito si crees que te puedo ayudar con tu traducción,

Betty


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Uvita!
> 
> Si puedo ayudarte en algo, nada más dime rana y yo brinco (que no me oiga Albertito porque me va a querer cobrar derechos de autor por la frase ).
> 
> Sigo en lo dicho, te estoy esperando para invitarte a comer mariscos, ir al antro de perdición llamado Chetos  (por una piña colada o unas medias de seda, ahora que es un restaurant muy decente y ya no hay que comprar bebidas en la ventanita ) o para recibirte en mi casa que también es tuya.
> 
> Un abrazote y ya sabes, sólo tienes que echarme un grito si crees que te puedo ayudar con tu traducción,
> 
> Betty


 
Gracias hermosa Betty!!!! Ya te aviso cuando estoy por allá, tengo que ir por mis princesitas que demoraron el viaje y salen el próximo jueves..... y cuidado!!! que ahorita te mando por mail mi traducción!!! jeje

Besosssssss!!!!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

T. -- one more congrats photo --
I'm not sure why, but when I saw this photo today, I thought of you 

EDIT: My bad, I linked to a myspace page, but you prob'ly have to be a member to see it. 
It was a beautiful photo of three horses galloping on Wyoming grasslands.


----------



## Tampiqueña

GamblingCamel said:


> T. -- one more congrats photo --
> I'm not sure why, but when I saw this photo today, I thought of you


 
¿Cuál foto GC?


----------



## Tampiqueña

GamblingCamel said:


> T. -- one more congrats photo --
> I'm not sure why, but when I saw this photo today, I thought of you
> 
> EDIT: My bad, I linked to a myspace page, but you prob'ly have to be a member to see it.
> It was a beautiful photo of three horses galloping on Wyoming grasslands.


 
No hay problema, ya me parecía un poco extraño que el póster del MOTOROKRBAND latinoamérica te hiciera acordarte de mí  (nunca he estado en una banda de rock jajajaja).

Debe ser una fotografía muy linda la de los caballos galopando, muchas gracias amigo mío .

Un abrazo,
Tampi


----------



## Vampiro

Tampi... 4000 abrazos atrasados.
Mis disculpas por no haber saludado antes, pero no suelo andar por este lado del arco iris.
Prometo estar más atento para los 5000.
Un beso enorme.

Eduardo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Vampiro said:


> Tampi... 4000 abrazos atrasados.
> Mis disculpas por no haber saludado antes, pero no suelo andar por este lado del arco iris.
> Prometo estar más atento para los 5000.
> Un beso enorme.
> 
> Eduardo.


 
Muchas gracias Eduardo 
No te preocupes, cuando a los amigos les falla la memoria me divierto mucho recordándoles el olvido 
Ahora sigamos con tu festejo, no tarda en llegar el resto de la pandilla .
Miles de abrazos,
Beatriz


----------



## Mirlo

*Betty, casi me la pierdo, pero llegué...*
* Muchas felicidades....*


​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mirlo said:


> *Betty, casi me la pierdo, pero llegué...*
> 
> *Muchas felicidades....*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
*¡Mirlo! ¡Qué gusto tan grande verte por aquí! *

*Muchas gracias por las flores, están preciosas. Y gracias también por tu felicitación, siempre me encanta coincidir contigo, me alegra poder compartir este espacio con personas tan especiales y amables como tú .*

*Un abrazote,*
*Betty*


----------



## turi

Casi celebramos tu 8.000 postiversario!!  

Tengo entendido que Ant ya ha montado la fiesta. En cuanto acabe de cenar me llego.

*SUPER FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!!!!*

Mis más cordiales saludos!!

Juan


----------



## Tampiqueña

turissa said:


> Casi celebramos tu 8.000 postiversario!!
> 
> Tengo entendido que Ant ya ha montado la fiesta. En cuanto acabe de cenar me llego.
> 
> *SUPER FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!!!!*
> 
> Mis más cordiales saludos!!
> 
> Juan


 
Llegas muy a tiempo querido amigo (para los 8,000 faltan un montonal jajaja). Aquí tendrás un lugar de honor esperándote , así que cena rapidito .

Muchas gracias por la felicitación y por tus palabras de aliento el día de ayer que estuvimos tan preocupadas por Dolly.

Un abrazo grandote,
Beatriz


----------



## romarsan

PRINCESA BETTY 




Llego tarde  pero jamás me perdería una fiesta tuya

Gracias por todo Betty, en especial por ser como eres


Un besote
Ro​


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> PRINCESA BETTY ​
> 
> Llego tarde  pero jamás me perdería una fiesta tuya​
> Gracias por todo Betty, en especial por ser como eres​
> 
> Un besote
> Ro​


 
Ro preciosa, estoy muy contenta por tu regreso, te extrañé muchísimo. Ninguna fiesta está completa sin ti. Y más agradecida estoy yo por contar con tu amistad , Psssss ¿Te diste cuenta de que estamos muy bien portadas ? No nos peleamos por ninguno de nuestros "novios" .

Besos,
Betty


----------



## Jaén

Betty, es que no sabes que esa es mi estrategia, llegar siempre al final! jajajjaja

*Feliz casi-5-mil-postiversario!!*​ 
Con cariño, aunque no lo creas,

Al.




Tampiqueña said:


> Es muy cierto Ale, tú eres la única que no va a sentir el látigo de mi rencor que no conoce límites


Alexa, el látigo no es s´lo implacable, sino también muuuuy largo! Llegó hasta Brasil! 

(Woe is me! icon)


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Betty, es que no sabes que esa es mi estrategia, llegar siempre al final! jajajjaja
> 
> *Feliz casi-5-mil-postiversario!!*​
> Con cariño, aunque no lo creas,
> 
> Al.
> 
> Alexa, el látigo no es s´lo implacable, sino también muuuuy largo! Llegó hasta Brasil!
> 
> (Woe is me! icon)


 
Jajajaja ¡Albertito! ¡Qué sorpresa ! ¿Cuántas indirectas se necesitan para que salte una ranita ? 
Muy "espontánea" tu aparición , eso de que te gusta llegar hasta el último suena taaaaan sincero jajajajaja.
Ahora puedo guardar el látigo y olvidar los rencores . Noches y noches pegándole extensiones para que llegara hasta Brasil fue agotador .

Ya en serio, muchas gracias Albertito, celebrar cuando no están todos los amigos presentes le resta alegría al asunto.

Besos
Beatriz Eugenia (favor de no bautizar así a ningún desastre natural , el choteo estaría a la orden del día)


----------



## Metztli

Tampis hermosa! Disculpa el descuido... todos te queremos y todos nos alegramos de que hayas llegado (y pasado) a los 4 mil!

Gracias por tu buen humor y tu sabiduria compartida...

4 mil besos para ti!

La Metztli


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Ay Anita! Eres más distraída que yo jajajaja. Gracias por felicitarme amiga del alma, compañera de tragedias huracanísticas. Pero si ves la lista de Congrats un poquito más abajo ahí está un hilo que me abrió Antie . 

Yo también te quiero un montón.

Miles de abrazos,
Tampi


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> Ro preciosa, estoy muy contenta por tu regreso, te extrañé muchísimo. Ninguna fiesta está completa sin ti. Y más agradecida estoy yo por contar con tu amistad , Psssss ¿Te diste cuenta de que estamos muy bien portadas ? No nos peleamos por ninguno de nuestros "novios" .
> 
> Besos,
> Betty


 
Jajaja, Betty, siempre es mejor un acuerdo que una batalla.

Y que nadie se atreva a bautizar "Beatriz Eugenia" a un desastre natural 

Un besazo


----------



## Jaén

romarsan said:


> Jajaja, Betty, siempre es mejor un acuerdo que una batalla.
> 
> Y que nadie se atreva a bautizar "Beatriz Eugenia" a un desastre natural
> 
> Un besazo


 Un terremoto es un desastre natural???


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Un terremoto es un desastre natural???


 
*Sipi (y no creas que no capto la indirecta ranita mañosa). Me confundes con otra persona, soy incapaz de provocar temblores  (¿Notas la dulzura de mi sonrisa?).*


----------



## Tezzaluna

Queridísima,

I´m sorry I´m so late in adding my congratulatory contribution to this festive thread.

Mil (or should I say, cuatro mil) felicidades y abrazos!

I hope this is just the beginning of your amazing posts!

Saludos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## Eugin

¿Cómo se me va a pasar saludar a mi tocaya del foro!!!??? ¡Qué floja!!! 
 
¡Te super felicito por tremendo hallazgo, Bea-Euge!!  
 
Si bien no he podido participar contigo en los últimos posts, tengo la dicha de saber qué clase de persona sos, por lo que puedo decir que el foro se enriquece con foreras como vos. 
 
*Gracias por estar aquí.  y felicitaciones en tu nuevo milestone .*
¡Ah, mira!!! ¡No solo tenemos mismo nombre, sino que también nos parecemos físicamente!!! Fijate!!* *
** 
*Besos y abrazos!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Tezzaluna said:


> Queridísima,
> 
> I´m sorry I´m so late in adding my congratulatory contribution to this festive thread.
> 
> Mil (or should I say, cuatro mil) felicidades y abrazos!
> 
> I hope this is just the beginning of your amazing posts!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> TezzaLuna


 
¡Isa Preciosa! Gracias por tus lindas palabras, por regalarme un montón de veces tu ayuda invaluable y por ser siempre dulce y cariñosa.

Miles de abrazos con mucho cariño,
Beatriz


----------



## Tampiqueña

Eugin said:


> ¿Cómo se me va a pasar saludar a mi tocaya del foro!!!??? ¡Qué floja!!!
> 
> ¡Te super felicito por tremendo hallazgo, Bea-Euge!!
> 
> Si bien no he podido participar contigo en los últimos posts, tengo la dicha de saber qué clase de persona sos, por lo que puedo decir que el foro se enriquece con foreras como vos.
> 
> *Gracias por estar aquí.  y felicitaciones en tu nuevo milestone.*
> ¡Ah, mira!!! ¡No solo tenemos mismo nombre, sino que también nos parecemos físicamente!!! Fijate!!* *
> 
> *Besos y abrazos!*


 
¡Qué sorpresota! Mi tocaya favorita está aquí . Tienes toda la razón tocayita, la verdad es que somos igualitas .

Espero que muy pronto coincidamos, pero a pesar de que últimamente no ha sido así, tus threads siempre me sacan de apuros y hacen que me acuerde mucho de ti.

Gracias por darte una escapadita y venir a felicitarme. Te mando un montón de abrazos tocaya preciosa ,

Bea-Euge


----------



## speedier

Oh Tampi! How can you possibly forgive me for not seeing this thread sooner! I am absolutely desolated!

Well, I was, but now that I remember the all night (virtual I must add) parties we've had, dancing the night away, I've brightened up.

And, as I'm a little peckish, I wondered whether I could stay for tea? I've brought a little something to eat

All my very best wishes Tampi,and I look forward to seeing you in the forum again very soon.

Un abrazo
Speedier Gonzales


----------



## Tampiqueña

speedier said:


> Oh Tampi! How can you possibly forgive me for not seeing this thread sooner! I am absolutely desolated!
> 
> Well, I was, but now that I remember the all night (virtual I must add) parties we've had, dancing the night away, I've brightened up.
> 
> And, as I'm a little peckish, I wondered whether I could stay for tea? I've brought a little something to eat
> 
> All my very best wishes Tampi,and I look forward to seeing you in the forum again very soon.
> 
> Un abrazo
> Speedier Gonzales


 
¡Muchas gracias Nice Nige! 

No te sientas desolado, yo te habría esperado cien años con gusto .

Espero que podamos encontrarnos muy pronto en el foro porque siempre es una alegría coincidir contigo. Mientras tanto seguiré disfrutando con tus correos que siempre me hacen sonreír .

Bueno Speedy, ahora es el turno de tomar té y comer todas las cosas ricas que trajiste .

Un abrazo muy grande querido ratoncito, 
Tampi


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Aunque llegué muy muy tarde...

¡Felicidades Tampi-Bea!

Espero que sigas aportando como hasta ahora y ayudándonos a todos nosotros, ¡eh!

Un fuerte abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Aunque llegué muy muy tarde...
> 
> ¡Felicidades Tampi-Bea!
> 
> Espero que sigas aportando como hasta ahora y ayudándonos a todos nosotros, ¡eh!
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
¡Muchas gracias Erasmo! 

No hay problema, sé que ahora estás muy ocupado haciendo un trabajo excelente como moderador, así que tienes derecho a llegar tardecito .
Puedes contar con que seguiré dando lata por aquí .

Un abrazote,
Yo mera


----------

